# Compu Club Pedigrees



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where a person could buy the software to create pedigrees that the NL fliers use?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Look on line I order PLO pigeon loft argernizer, you can get them to download from online are order and wait for the CD.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Does anyone know where a person could buy the software to create pedigrees that the NL fliers use?


Try this Don. http://www.compuclub.nl/international/pedigree.htm


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I sent an email regarding info for the software, but no luck so far. Anyone here on the forum use this software?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you seen this http://www.joseledesma.com/tpluk.htm. It's a real nice program that some guys I know use.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I asked Gonzalo about developing a design for PigeonDB.com that is similar to the one that the Euro's use. He is working on it


----------

